# moving to Ontario from Quebec tax implications



## vanngo40 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi and thank you for helping out, was looking to move my primary residence to Ontario from Quebec and continue to work and stay in quebec for work and return on weekends to Ontario.And are there any rules on how long I must be in Ontario for filing 2010 tax returns,and if there are any tax advantages between the two provinces in this situation. thanks


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

You file taxes in the province in which you are "ordinarily resident." If you move your principal residence to Ontario, you have a valid case that you are ordinarily resident in Ontario. 

You will pay less tax (potentially considerably less). Here's a table which compares tax on employment income in all provinces: 

http://www.taxtips.ca/taxrates/taxcomparison/taxcomparison2010.htm

Hope that helps!


----------



## vanngo40 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, Thank you very much, and I will be making that move very shortly.


----------



## houska (Feb 6, 2010)

When I did this, advice given to me by my accountant was to - just in case - make sure to take all possible positive steps to make it very clear my principal residence had changed, i.e. register my car in Ontario, get Ontario health card, change bank account addresses to Ontario.

(This may have been specific to my case. I was moving in with my Ontario fiancee on Dec 1 but keeping by Mtl apartment until lease was up in the spring. Since taxation is by province of residence as of Dec 31 we wanted to make sure noone could claim this was a sham move to reduce tax.)


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

accountant's advice was excellent.

otherwise quebec can take the view that party w job + residence in quebec who weekends in another province is merely vacationing in that other province.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Quebec is different from other provinces, in that, you almost go through an immigration process to file taxes with them the first time and they will hunt you down for years after you leave if you give them any chance at all to argue you didn't

The other provinces are much easier to switch because you're still filling with the same old CRA I move all the time


*Side note I got a promotion when I moved from Ont to Quebec and my pay went down from taxes, so congrats!


----------

